# SHAZAM!(2011)



## mystictrunks (Dec 19, 2008)

not much is known about the 2011 Captain Marvel project. Speculate to your hearts desire.


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2008)

wikipedia said:
			
		

> Captain Marvel is the alter ego of Billy Batson, a youth who works as a *radio news reporter*



What's up with superhero alter egos and become media reporters? Or have some connection to news/newspapers?


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 19, 2008)

A lot of folks like the Rock to play him. Which isn't a bad idea.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2008)

But, Rock's not white!


----------



## Grape (Dec 19, 2008)

Rock is also not a fuckin youth.

Nor is he tolerable.

Not that I have any idea what the hell this is  Just random Rock bashing >

btw, from reading the characters description, wouldn't he be more fitted as someone not so ripped?

EDIT



			
				wiki said:
			
		

> Captain Marvel is the alter ego of Billy Batson, a youth who works as a radio news reporter and was chosen to be a champion of good by the wizard Shazam. Whenever Billy speaks the wizard's name, he is instantly struck by a magic lightning bolt that transforms him into an adult superhero empowered with the abilities of six mythical figures.[1] Several friends and family members, most notably Marvel Family cohorts Mary Marvel and Captain Marvel, Jr., can share Billy's power and become "Marvels" themselves.



Makes more sense. Actually sounds like a _good_ superman (yeah I said it, Fuck Superman)

EDIT#2 Coming soon.... Shia LeBeouf as Billy Batson

EDIT#3 Not knowing anything about this comic character, other than what I quoted from Wiki, I say Christopher Mintz-Plasse (McLovin) could be the kid version of the character.

EDIT#4 after reading more the Bill role should be someone much younger, maybe even younger than 11 if they plan on doing sequels o.O


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 19, 2008)

Knox said:


> Makes more sense. *Actually sounds like a good superman (yeah I said it, Fuck Superman)*
> 
> EDIT#2 Coming soon.... Shia LeBeouf as Billy Batson
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2BvSqqmidM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Gooba (Dec 19, 2008)

Chee said:


> What's up with superhero alter egos and become media reporters? Or have some connection to news/newspapers?


It is a good way to find out about emergencies and to have an excuse to be near them.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 19, 2008)

This is the going to be great!


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 19, 2008)

Knox said:


> Rock is also not a fuckin youth.



As Captain Marvel, not as Billy Batson. 

He does have the hairline to play him.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2008)

Chee said:


> What's up with superhero alter egos and become media reporters? Or have some connection to news/newspapers?





 no one will think the reporter did it


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2008)

nobody ever recommended Rock for Marvel fools.

Anyways Black Adam is hands down one of the best characters in modern comic books, definitely in my top 10 in list of "most badass and complex"



I wonder though if they'll include his other villains like Dr. Sivanna.



also I guess it would be too much to hope for Mr. Mind and the Monster Society of Evil 



ACTUAL SIZE


unless if they do the evolved form from 52


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 20, 2008)

I hope it's better than Superman Returns.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 20, 2008)

Id rather the rock play Namor


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 20, 2008)

So whoever is going to play as the Big Red Cheese, is going to go ONE ON ONE WITH THE GREAT ONE?! 

Assuming the Rock plays Teth.

Anyway, I hope DC and Warner won't screw this up. But they probably will.


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2008)

Gooba said:


> It is a good way to find out about emergencies and to have an excuse to be near them.



Welp, I know where to go to now if I ever see a real life guy in undies flying around saving the day.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 20, 2008)

lol, I thought that Shaq movie where he plays a genie was being remade when I saw this.............


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, I thought that Shaq movie where he plays a genie was being remade when I saw this.............



*googles that*

lol.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 20, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, I thought that Shaq movie where he plays a genie was being remade when I saw this.............


I thought the same exact thing.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 20, 2008)

God that would scare me. I mean, remaking "Hulk" is one thing(even though I'm against it).........but that remaking that genie movie would be like remaking........Disaster Movie.


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2008)

Incredible Hulk was better than the 2003 Hulk in terms of more action, you have to agree with that Martial.


----------



## Shade (Dec 20, 2008)

Incredible Hulk was better, period.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 20, 2008)

Chee said:


> Incredible Hulk was better than the 2003 Hulk in terms of more action, you have to agree with that Martial.



Actually, if you watch both back to back, apparently you will see that Hulk 2003 has more action.

If I remember correctly though, it also has more downtime.

Personally, I wouldn't bat mouth it if it was just a sequel to the 2003 version. It could just ignore the 2003 version, while never contradicting it(like Exorcist 3 did with Exorcist 2)....but I don't get why they feel the need to reinvent it. Same with Punisher: War Zone. Why did they need to change the backstory? 

I did like how the 2008 Hulk decided to be more: Hulk Vs Another Monster than the 2003 version. I think I respect 2003 Hulk a bit more because I think it's underrated, while I think the 2008 version is overrated.

But in terms of quality, I guess they're about the same. It just depends if you liked the style used in 2003 or not........

But still, Incredible Hulk>>>>>>>>Shazam(is that even the actual title? I don't remember)


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 20, 2008)

The Shaq movie was Kazaam.


----------



## LayZ (Dec 20, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, I thought that Shaq movie where he plays a genie was being remade when I saw this.............


I was hoping that too. 

Shaqtastic 29 points.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 20, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Actually, if you watch both back to back, apparently you will see that Hulk 2003 has more action.
> 
> If I remember correctly though, it also has more downtime.
> 
> ...



Mostly because hulk fans and punisher fans hated the the two films, and so did audiences aparently.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 20, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> Mostly because hulk fans and punisher fans hated the the two films, and so did audiences aparently.



Then, as I said, just ignore it. Exorcist 2 sucked, even moreso than those two comicbook adaptations(hell, I can't think of a comic book movie that was worse than Exorcist 2), but in respect for the fans, the director of Exorcist 3 decided not to contradict it, even though it's ignored.


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2008)

I didn't like the style of the action in 2003 Hulk. I tried to watch it but the movie was too slow so I decided to fast forward through it. For about what seemed like ten minutes, he was just jumping through the desert, a couple of helicopters come in and then he jumps some more. =\

The newer one is more faster paced, and that's what an action movie should be. Which is mostly why I prefer the new one to the old one.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 20, 2008)

Chee said:


> I didn't like the style of the action in 2003 Hulk. I tried to watch it but the movie was too slow so I decided to fast forward through it. For about what seemed like ten minutes, he was just jumping through the desert, a couple of helicopters come in and then he jumps some more. =\
> 
> The newer one is more faster paced, and that's what an action movie should be. Which is mostly why I prefer the new one to the old one.



I agree on the pacing, but I was waiting to be blown away by it. "Iron Man" showed unique and clever action sequences from cool angles. The Incredible Hulk just seemed like a typical action movie, showing no more style than those Fantastic Four movies. Perhaps I was more bothered by this than usual because the director did the amazing "Unleashed".

I also thought
-The love story was PAINFULLY tacked on. Liv Tyler was to mushy too, and I hated how they just threw away her old boyfriend, who at least STAYED with her.

-The General invades the school with an army......er, that's about the most idiotic thing you can do to hide the Hulks identity. Seriously, why not just send one trained guy to stab him with a tranq before Banner knows what hit him?

- Rehashed character development......its also less compelling. 2003 Bruce realized he actually liked it when the Hulk took over. 2008 Bruce says "it's all fuzzy". First one brings better inner conflict.

-Even though Norton>Bana in terms of acting, I expected more from him. Bana will always be Bana, even though that's generally enough. Norton has given some of the best performances ever, but resorts to simply playing himself here.....

-Tim Roth's character was uneven. At first, he is cool and sympathetic, but later on becomes your typical asshole villain. The only thing good about the character was the actor.

-That scientist dude felt REALLY out of place. Annoying casting.

So really, I just see Hulk as another "Fantastic Four" in terms of being your typical comic book flick....except I rated it higher because it isn't as cheesy. 

If it was just a sequel, then I'd be nicer to it. It was what it should've been as a sequel.
But why do I have the impression that I've probably said this all before....multiple times?


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2008)

I've said it all before multiple times, so I'm not going any further. Somehow this always happens, so shall we just end this now and forever?


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 20, 2008)

Chee said:


> I've said it all before multiple times, so I'm not going any further. Somehow this always happens, so shall we just end this now and forever?



lol, I'll probably forget in a month or so in bring it up again. CURSE MY BAD MEMORY.

Actually, it's coming up on my netflix pretty soon........


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2008)

I'll try to avoid it then, even I'm getting sick of talking about it and I liked it.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 20, 2008)

I wonder what path they'll take.  Ok so Black Adam is a definite done deal, that much is known, so Sivanna is likely not going to play a large role unless it's supporting.   Probably set up Blaze and Satannus would be neat.

but no matter what I wan my fucking Mr. Mind, the talking superintelligent Caterpillar who wears Glasses 



also I can;'t helpt but laugh at a lot of Martial's misgivings with Incredible Hulk, though that's probably because I read comics so his complaints seem weird to me


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2008)

Is Shazam! the title to the comic? They should really change the title, sounds like a corney popcorn flick, and after Iron Man and TDK completely changed superhero flicks for good, they should reconsider.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 20, 2008)

Shazam is the name of the Wizard who gives the Marvel Family their powers, due to legal reasons they can't use the word "Marvel" in the title (the character is allowed to exist because he himself existed before Marvel Comics was named such)

So yeah any title for anything involving the Marvel family is going to have "Shazam" in the title


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 20, 2008)

Chee said:


> Is Shazam! the title to the comic? They should really change the title, sounds like a corney popcorn flick, and after Iron Man and TDK completely changed superhero flicks for good, they should reconsider.



For legal reasons DC can't use the hero's real name, Captain Marvel, so they use Shazam.


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2008)

^^ DC makes a superhero named Marvel. Oh, the irony. 



Kilowog said:


> Shazam is the name of the Wizard who gives the Marvel Family their powers, due to legal reasons they can't use the word "Marvel" in the title (the character is allowed to exist because he himself existed before Marvel Comics was named such)
> 
> So yeah any title for anything involving the Marvel family is going to have "Shazam" in the title



Crap   .


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 20, 2008)

Chee said:


> ^^ DC makes a superhero named Marvel. Oh, the irony.



Well it's a longer story then that. Another company made Captain marvel, he was more popular than Superman. DC sued them, CM's company went out of business DC bought the rights to the character.


I wonder if they'll try to give the movie more of a light hearted tone instead of something more serious.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 20, 2008)

edit: damn you mystictrunks


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2008)

^^ Oh you comic book buffs and your same posts. 



mystictrunks said:


> Well it's a longer story then that. Another company made Captain marvel, he was more popular than Superman. DC sued them, CM's company went out of business DC bought the rights to the character.
> 
> 
> I wonder if they'll try to give the movie more of a light hearted tone instead of something more serious.



More popular than Superman? That changed as the decades passed. xD

I wonder that too. Most of the companies in charge of superhero flicks have their eye sights on IM and TDK's box office take in so they may try to copy that kind of "serious" take on it so they can profit as well.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 20, 2008)

> I wonder if they'll try to give the movie more of a light hearted tone instead of something more serious.


that's what makes me lol about the Marvel/Shazam franchise.

It's *fundamentally* lighthearted and kid friendly, and yet this is the franchise that created Black Adam, one of the most hardcore and dark characters in comic book history.





> More popular than Superman? That changed as the decades passed. xD


The idea of Billy Batson was fundamentally more appealing to younger audiences.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 20, 2008)

Chee said:


> I wonder that too. Most of the companies in charge of superhero flicks have their eye sights on IM and TDK's box office take in so they may try to copy that kind of "serious" take on it so they can profit as well.



That's the probably CM as a franchise is high adventure, only a couple of the characters in it are really "serious" by movie standards and that's what's so great about the characters.


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2008)

We'll see in 2011 then.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 20, 2008)

so my guess is that it'll be a fun yet serious movie along the lines of some of hte Pixar movies where we'll have the fun stuff with Billy and tawny Tiger and stuff, but then it gets serious when Black Adam comes to town. hell they might even do something similar to "First Thunder" where the villains found out Billy was a kid and had his friend murdered.


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2008)

Jeez, how old is the kid? If he is a teenager then making it more serious wouldn't be too hard. It will probably be like the first Spiderman movie sorta fun/campy and yet serious at the same time.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 20, 2008)

Chee said:


> Jeez, how old is the kid? If he is a teenager then making it more serious wouldn't be too hard. It will probably be like the first Spiderman movie sorta fun/campy and yet serious at the same time.



He's like 10 in his origin. Sometimes he's younger though.


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2008)

wikipedia said:
			
		

> Captain Marvel is the alter ego of Billy Batson, a youth who works as a radio news reporter and was chosen to be a champion of good by the wizard Shazam.



He's 10 years old and he works? Child labor laws!?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 20, 2008)

his parents died in a accident, and his uncle beat on him and kicked him out on the street.


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> his parents died in a accident, and his uncle beat on him and kicked him out on the street.



This is supposed to be kid friendly?


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 20, 2008)

Ahh the wonderful 30's and 40's.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 20, 2008)

> Ahh the wonderful 30's and 40's


remember kids, it's called the *GREAT* Depression 


anyways there better fucking be Mister Tawky Tawny in this movie, though I wonder if he'll be anthro like in the comics, or an actual talking tiger like in the Jeff Smith series


----------



## Stalin (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't know if this wil do well in the box office since captain marvel isn't that well known. It might be a sucesss if its hyped well enough.


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2008)

Well then, I hope they keep it in the same decade then or they will have to change it around to fit today's standards.

Actually, a superhero in the Great Depression Era will be a nice change from the modern things that are coming out right now.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 20, 2008)

On the first page of this thread I posted a fight between Superman and Shazam (Captain Marvel) and it even shows him transform into a kid around the end.  Granted, it's from Justice League, but for anyone who wants to get an idea. ^_^


----------



## Kameil (Dec 20, 2008)

Billy Batson hands down was the best CM.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 20, 2008)

he was basically the ONLY one, Freddie's had the job for like year so far and hasn't done jack


----------



## Kameil (Dec 20, 2008)

Freddie fucking sucks and I just hope so much he get's fucking raped and in some form Billy returns from the rock of eternity.


----------



## blackshikamaru (Dec 23, 2008)

I am conflicted upon hearing this news. I don't really like CM but at the same time I kinda do.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 23, 2008)

Read Monster of Society and Trials of Shazam and maybe you'll have your mind made up.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 27, 2008)

Bumping....


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 27, 2008)

Hopefully this movie will start a trend of light hearted super hero films.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 27, 2008)

With Billy being there it definitely will. I wonder if Tawny will appear there.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 6, 2009)

Looks like this film is dead. 


More reason why Marvel >>>>> DC when it comes to theatrical film releases.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 6, 2009)

So DC wants a GRIMDARK Captain Marvel?


----------



## Adonis (Jan 6, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> So DC wants a GRIMDARK Captain Marvel?



Ironic the same emphasis on darkness and grittiness that virtually killed comics in the '90s is the only way to market a comic book adaptation, nowadays...


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 6, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Ironic same emphasis on darkness and grittiness that virtually killed comics in the '90s is the only way to market a comic book adaptation, nowadays...



I'll be looking forward to movies based on classic Image works such as Bloodstrike. 




It's so intense and mature.


----------

